# Our modest HT / Livingroom setup



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Sony KD-34XBR970 HDTV
Pioneer VSX-816k 7.1 Receiver
Xbox 360 Elite
RCA 4Head VCR
Media Center PC
Curtis HTiB 40w 5.0 speaker system*
KLH Bassbite II 40w powered subwoofer*
Homemade Outdoor OTA Antenna
Berkline Reclining Sofa
* Soon to be replaced w/ SBS-01 5.1 system:bigsmile:


----------

